# ~Julia's Lil Pokemon Shoppe~|NEW: COMPLETE MAKEOVER|HACKED POKEMON ONLY|



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi! Here I am selling pokemon in X and Y.

BREEDING STATUS: Not Breeding At The Moment~

Normal pokemon will return once Friend Safari is unlocked for me!
All people who wanted normal pokemon have been wiped off. Don't whine.. seriously.
You can still request non-shiny pokemon on the list if your SERIOUSLY desperate, and you can have a try at breeding yourself


~PERFECT IV'S~
If you'd like perfect IV's, it'll HAVE to be hacked. Its easy so +100tbt bells to a current order.
~SALE~
In honor of 1,600 people viewing my shop, I'm lowering the prices of non-shinies
FOREVERRRR

For those who fancy having a shiny Amaura evolve:
WHEN AMAURA IS LVL 38, GO TO A PLACE WHERE ITS NIGHT. LEVEL AMAURA UP THERE TO 39. AMAURA WILL EVOLVE. IF IT IS NOT NIGHT AND AMAURA TURNS LVL 39, AMAURA WILL *NOT* EVOLVE AFTER LVL 39. I AM WARNING YOU.

~Poke-Request~
If the pokemon you want isn't on the lists, and your fine with it being hacked, just request it! I can only hack in pokemon from Red/Blue games to BW 2 games. Please don't request a X and Y pokemon. - 450tbt bells

~Axew~
Shiny Axew - 300tbt bells - NOT AVAILIABLE FOR NOW
Normal Axew - 10tbt bells

~Bulbasaur~
Shiny Bulbasaur - 500tbt bells - NOT AVAILIABLE FOR NOW
Normal Bulbasaur - 40tbt bells

~Squirtle~
Shiny Squirtle - 500tbt bells - NOT AVAILABLE FOR NOW
Normal Squirtle - 40tbt bells


~Rotoms~
Shiny Rotom - 500tbt bells - NOT AVAILIABLE FOR NOW
Normal Rotom - 70tbt bells

~Eevee~
Shiny Eevee - 450tbt bells - NOT AVAILABLE FOR NOW
Normal Eevee - 10tbt bells

~Druddigon~
Shiny Druddigon - 450tbt bells - NOT AVAILABLE FOR NOW
Normal Druddigon - 40tbt bells

~Froakie~
Shiny Froakie - 350tbt bells - NOT AVAILABLE FOR NOW
Normal Froakie - 30tbt bells

~Fennekin~
Shiny Fennekin - 350tbt bells - NOT AVAILABLE FOR NOW
Normal Fennekin - 30tbt bells

~Amaura~
Shiny Amaura - 400tbt bells - NOT AVAILABLE FOR NOW
Normal Amaura - 35tbt bells
-FOSSIL POKEMON-

~LOOKING FOR~
Only accepting TBT bells as payment.

~PokeRus - Makes your Pokemon very strong!~

+250 TBT bells to your current pokemon order


~Working On These Orders~
1. Twilight Sparkle - Shiny Eevee, Shiny Lucario, Shiny Sneasel & Meowth - HACKED
2. Illyana - x2 Shiny Eevee - DOESN'T MATTER
4. Katy - Shiny Eevee - DOESN'T MATTER
5. TheCreeperHugz - Shiny Froakie & Normal Rotom - DOESN'T MATTER - Rotom Ready For Pickup
6. roverlover - Shiny Eevee - HACKED
7.
8.
9.
10.

~List of peeps that will get on the list once the list has a space open~
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.



NOTE: I will work on orders in order. E.g Missy walks into our shop and she is the first customer. She orders 2 pokemon, an Amaura & Druddigon. Then, Bell walks into our shop and orders 1 pokemon, a Shiny Eevee. I willl be working on the Amaura order. If you try to bribe me to start on your order, you will loose your spot and the shiny/normal pokemon will be given to the next person who asks.
Another variant is this:
Missy walks in. She orders a Shiny Eevee.
Bell walks in. She orders a shiny eevee with Pokerus.
I find a shiny eevee.
I give it to Missy, then I work on Bell's order, and finally I transfer pokerus to it.
Last variant:
Bell walks in 1st and orders a shiny eevee.
Missy walks in 2nd and orders a shiny eevee too.
I get a shiny eevee. I give it to Bell because she came 1st.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

S-SHINY EEVEE's?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, once someone gives me a freaking Ditto xD
I have japanese eevee from Wonder Trade. Japanese people are so nice o.o
Gave me 1 shiny japanese eevee, another one gave me a froakie, then a rotom, then a druddigon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Buuut I don't have a ditto yet :/ Should probably edit the 1st post


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

I can give you a normal Ditto!


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Shiny eevee omg so tempting


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

I can get you a normal Ditto! , Does Eeevee have a japanese name?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I can get you a Ditto.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Twi the shiny eevee isn't for trade yet xD Becauz I'm keeping one shiny to breed it with a normal ditto. And umg you guys are so nice. Aaaand umm... UHH... UHHH... UHUHUHUU.... eenie meenie minie.. Awright. Twi, do you want payment? I can give you a shiny eevee once it hatches <3 as payment

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes, the japanese eevee has a japanese name.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

No payment needed!


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Can I buy your shiny eevee

So tempting


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

But yes,  I'd love to bring home  a shiny eevee!


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Ruby, I'll reserve you one since i'm keeping one shiny eevee to breed. Not sure if it'll raise the chances but, eh, better to take a chance than nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I'll put you two on my wait list. Twi, when are you ready to give me the ditto? I'm ready whenever <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rubyy, you only need to give me payment once I confirm a hatched shiny eevee :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Let me just get out of this room , SO HOT IN HERE


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

If you ever have a spare Ditto shoot me a pm xD


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Adding your FC now twi :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Added you! , My trainer is Shannon


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry its taking a bit, I'm not used to the new X and Y functions e.e


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a ditto (non-JPN), if you'd like it, let me know.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha it's okay :> , What's your trainer called?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Julia as always xD Hangon lemme catch a random pokemon for the trade. Unless you want a lvl 30 amaura?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Just any pokemon <3

Ahh I'm so exitced to finally be owning a shiny eevee <3


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

I won't be giving it you yet, I'll give you the first one that hatches 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is your trainer name ''Shannon'' and your phrase is ''i dont even''


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep thats me XD


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Shooting you a trade now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

your chara is so pretty omfc
OMFC is Oh my fudging charmander 

- - - Post Merge - - -

gible :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

My icon is actaully Valarie the gym leader xD , You can get specail icons when you beat the Elite 4


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Twi i'll get to breeding your shiny eevee right away. Same with you, Rubyy. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and oh xD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

XD , My real charcter wears a frilly dress and has a ponytail xD

Thank you! <3 , Should I send the TBT bells now?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

DAMMIT.
I can't use fly until I beat the gym leader. Bear with me guys x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no, no noniunjjn
No payment required
Your payment is the ditto xD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

What gym leader is it?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Grass-type gym
4th gym, have to beat it to use fly t_t
I have 3 fire type pokemon though so i'm good

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol. 1-hit ko'ing these pokes


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Take your time! <3

Hang on  , Sylveon  is wanting a cuddle xD


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

xD
Same here. My sylveon in battle is like ''Sylveon is so hungry!'' ''Sylveon  needs attention!'' when her hunger is 4 bars and her enjoyment is 4 bars too -.-


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

My Syvleon learned Moonblast xD , K'Od most of the elite 4 with her XD


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Moonblast? Oh mah gawd. Thanks for that info! <3 Now i'll get my sylveon to learn Moonblast. What lvl did she learn it?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it was about 30-40


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

kthx
My sylveon is around lvl 32 I think
So is my lucario :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

No problem :> 

I'll stalk this for a little while <3


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Nah, I'll PM you when your eevee is ready. You can do whatever you like for now.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay <3

Will have to let my younger sibling know about this <3 , He cant seem to find any shineys


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 10, 2013)

Eevee!!!


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Zoe, shiny or normal?

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOD DAMMIT. Old dude gym leader keeps using hyper potion :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

:/ , I hate when there like " I USE THIS AND THAT"


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Ikr? He kept using freaking Hyper Potions when his Gogoat fell in love with my Sylveon. Its like, STOP BEING A WIMP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Awright, starting on the Eevee orders now.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay <3

IKR? , I was like " PLEASE STOP NOW K THANKS"


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

hohohoo
the breeding begins
Ye i'll just go get some tape so I can go AFK in Lumiouse city and do some other stuff


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Have you tried putting your stulys under the pad? , It sometimes pops out but it works for me


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

While I wait for Shiny Eevee could I have Shiny Amaura?


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a ditto friend safari if you're interested? (if you're still looking for normal dittos!)


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't have a shiny amaura sorry. When I was trading with Twi I meant a normal amaura xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I've got a ditto from a kind friend of mine, named Twi Sparkle xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 eevees hatched. None of which are shiny.
Automatic hatching - ON 
:3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

HATCHING STARTS NOW


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Hueheueh
LAST EEVEE OF THE BATCH, Lets see if its shiny

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope, no luck. Have to go fetch another batch


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

You can do it! <3


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

If no luck I'd just buy a normal eevee


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Awright, next batch of eggs is ready.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lets see if any are shiny...
PS: Twi, you get the first eevee since you gave me the ditto first. And then Rubyyy gets the next shiny eevee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hangon, changing the price of a normal eevee to 10 tbt bells. they're quite common.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Awright, next batch of eggs is ready.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Could I buy a normal eevee for now while I wait for a shiny eevee that might take a while:s


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Shure! You sure you don't want a specific nature? They'll be lvl 1 of course, cause they're hatched


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Shure! You sure you don't want a specific nature? They'll be lvl 1 of course, cause they're hatched



Have you just got all level 1s?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea all are lvl 1 cause they're hatched. But training is part of the fun of it!


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Yea all are lvl 1 cause they're hatched. But training is part of the fun of it!



Okay!

Shall we trade now, I'll add your fc.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

whats your trainer name?


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> whats your trainer name?



Ruby

i'm just having a battle right now with my friend so i'll be with you in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Normal eevees keep hatching...
What do you want the nickname of the eevee to be?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its a boy btw
unless you want a girl? xD


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Normal eevees keep hatching...
> What do you want the nickname of the eevee to be?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Aw can I have a girl xD


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 10, 2013)

I can sell you a japanese ditto for 400 Forum bells if you still don?t have one.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

I haz a question
Does it have to be a foreign Ditto? Can it be a foreign Eevee and a Ditto from my country?
e.g American ditto with Japanese Eevee

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I can't get a girl eevee, so your eevee will just be named ''Eevee''


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> I haz a question
> Does it have to be a foreign Ditto? Can it be a foreign Eevee and a Ditto from my country?
> e.g American ditto with Japanese Eevee
> 
> ...



Okay xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

So no shiny amaura?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

nupe


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Aw okay, I can trade now btw


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Add my fc now will ya? :3


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Added.

Could I get a normal Amaura too if you have any left


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> I haz a question
> Does it have to be a foreign Ditto? Can it be a foreign Eevee and a Ditto from my country?
> e.g American ditto with Japanese Eevee'



Either of the Pokemon can be "foreign" to increase the shiny rate :3


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

I haz only 1 amaura. I'll breed one for you though


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> I haz only 1 amaura. I'll breed one for you though



Yes please


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, I've stopped breeding to take a break to eat


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Okay, I've stopped breeding to take a break to eat



Can we trade now


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Are you fine with hatching the amaura yourself? Or do you want me to hatch it?


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Are you fine with hatching the amaura yourself? Or do you want me to hatch it?



Can you hatch Amaura for me? 

Still kinda new to this game.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Then give me 5 more minutes.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Then give me 5 more minutes.



Okay


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 10, 2013)

I want shiny of everything if possible.
2500 TBT bells.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Back to breeding. Currently - Hatching 1 amaura and 1 eevee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jack slow down o.o
It'll take a while, most likely not today


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Jack I really dont think you should push Julia into getting all those shiny's >>


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 10, 2013)

Eh, I can wait a week or whatever, IDC really lol.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, I'm working on these two orders:
Ruby - 1 normal Amaura, 1 shiny Eevee & 1 Normal Eevee - Comes around to... Uh. Lemme check the prices
Twilight Sparkle - 1 Shiny Eevee - Payment Recieved


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

What timezone are ya in Julia?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

GMT. its 2:39pm here right now


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a japanese ditto i got over wondertrade... if you want it still!


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

810 TBT bells, oh boy.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm in GMT so this will work perfectly!


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

lucky..  I don't need a japanese ditto now, since all my breeding pokemon are japanese right now. But I might need one for Amaura - he's not japanese


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> GMT. its 2:39pm here right now



Same.


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 10, 2013)

Idk if I should send over 2500 now or?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Actually Ruby, only 360tbt bells since I don't have the shiny eevee yet

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no. You send the money once I confirm all pokemon are shiny


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay. btw I have a UK ditto if you want.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Actually Ruby, only 360tbt bells since I don't have the shiny eevee yet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And no. You send the money once I confirm all pokemon are shiny



Shall I send them over now?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

I already gave Julia a UK ditto


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 10, 2013)

Kk


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, Ruby, Go ahead. Also, have you added my fc? I'll try disconnecting from Internet.
Oh, Do you see where it says ''Friends'', ''Acquaintences'' and ''Passerby''?
At the top of that, click the little wifi thing. It'll ask you if you want to connect to the internet. Do it, cause then i'll be able to trade with you


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Yes, Ruby, Go ahead. Also, have you added my fc? I'll try disconnecting from Internet.
> Oh, Do you see where it says ''Friends'', ''Acquaintences'' and ''Passerby''?
> At the top of that, click the little wifi thing. It'll ask you if you want to connect to the internet. Do it, cause then i'll be able to trade with you



My internet's already on:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hhahahaha just got eevee, weird timing I guess.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Normal Amaura & Normal Eevee are ready for you, Rubyy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wow.
Well you can just get Amaura now

- - - Post Merge - - -

The amaura is a boy though. What name do you want it to be??


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Normal Amaura & Normal Eevee are ready for you, Rubyy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I don't mind having two eevees:3

Might wondertrade one or something.

Keep the name


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 10, 2013)

Julia do you still have a shiny Eevee and shiny Fennekin? I'll buy them!!! Ahhhh!!!
I can trade you a normal Ditto and pay the rest in bells?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Already haz a normal ditto should probably edit that part
Plus awright, the name shall stay Amaura. xD I already nicknamed it sooo when it evolves you'll have to stick with the name ''Amaura ''xD
And Illyana, I'll work on your order once I've finished trading with Ruby.
Ruby the total is 360tbt bells as mentioned in the first post

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the shines are thoroughbred. Do you want a specific nature? I don't have any shinies of the moment but i'll try breeding some


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Already haz a normal ditto should probably edit that part
> Plus awright, the name shall stay Amaura. xD I already nicknamed it sooo when it evolves you'll have to stick with the name ''Amaura ''xD
> And Illyana, I'll work on your order once I've finished trading with Ruby.
> Ruby the total is 360tbt bells as mentioned in the first post
> ...




Transferred


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, heres the new schedeule:
I begin hatching eggs.
I start watching a video.
Once the video ends, I check if the pokemon are shiny.
If none, repeat the process.
If one or two or more, post on this thread.
Deliver them to the purchaser
Profit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't see you on my friends list, Rubyy. You sure you didn't misstype my friend code or something?


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Okay, heres the new schedeule:
> I begin hatching eggs.
> I start watching a video.
> Once the video ends, I check if the pokemon are shiny.
> ...



Nope i've definitely added you.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

READY! ;3
Shooting you a trade now. My trainer name is Julia btw

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll send you the eeve and you give me a random pokemon, I don't mind whatever pokemon


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Shall I trade you any old pokemon


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know much about natures because I'm a n00b so please give them a nature you'd give your own Pokemon to excel in battle. Thank you so much. I hope you get some shinies ;D


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

There, trade is finished :3


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha, sorry I couldn't talk because my throat is sore as ever 

Cheers for the trade


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread works just like a cycling thread, at times I won;t be breeding but other times I will be.
Okay working on Twi's shiny eevee now, and Illyana's shiny eevee ^-^


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> This thread works just like a cycling thread, at times I won;t be breeding but other times I will be.
> Okay working on Twi's shiny eevee now, and Illyana's shiny eevee ^-^



And mine ^-^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Would my brother be able to get a Pokemon if I pay the TBT bells for him?


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes :3 As long as you PM me his friend code I'm fine wid dat.
@Ruby did you hear me? I was like ''uhhhhhhhhhhh awkwardmuch?''


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Yes :3 As long as you PM me his friend code I'm fine wid dat.
> @Ruby did you hear me? I was like ''uhhhhhhhhhhh awkwardmuch?''



Yeah xD

Sorry xD


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Update: No shiny eevees in the 3rd batch. Fetching another batch of eggs then continuing the breeding process


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

Eevee's are hard to hatch xD


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Only 9000 steps. not that much if you do my method.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Eevee's are hard to hatch xD



Route 10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

9000?

I've been hatching Fennekin's XD


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

omfc i have too many eevees

- - - Post Merge - - -

I NEED A PET DUCK
YOU DO NOT REALISE
HOW MUCH
I WANT A PET DUCK


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

MY EEVEE EVOLVED


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

into what?


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Sylveon


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

awww cute


----------



## Snow (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey Julia - could I reserve a shiny eevee? girl, no nickname and no rush at all.


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Awright. It'll take a few days. First I'll finish Twi's order, then Rubyy's, then Illyana's then yours. You have 4th spot on the wait list.


----------



## Snow (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks! that's absolutely perfect. Just PM me when she's ready!!


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've finished breeding for the day. Imma focus on Ac:nl now


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 10, 2013)

When will you be able to work on my order :s
Edit: only want shiny amuaru (whatever it's called), shiny  froakie, Shiny fennekin now tho.


----------



## Snow (Nov 10, 2013)

Also, I really appreciate this -- she's gonna be a gift for a friend of mine. Can you use any AC stuff as an extra thanks? I've got loads of streetpass goods if you would like some balloons or something. Just lmk!


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

ballooonsnsnsnsnsnsss
I'll take 2 balloons and tbt bells as payment ;3
And Jack, I'm doing your order after.. lets see... After Illyana's. Then its Snow's.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 10, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm gonna rack up a Order List since people are starting to notice this thread


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

I also asked for a shiny amaura :3


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Ohhh right. i'll add that now


----------



## rubyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you<3


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Bomp


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 10, 2013)

i have a korean ditto but not japanese, would that still count since its foreign?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2013)

Shiny Eevee please


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 10, 2013)

Shiny Amaura & Shiny Eevee, please. Take your time as well, I'm in no rush. :3


----------



## Snow (Nov 10, 2013)

Alright, I'll set some balloons aside for you then!!


----------



## reyy (Nov 10, 2013)

Katy i'll put you down on the order list


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 10, 2013)

Shiny eevee, shiny fennekin, and shiny froakie please! 

This is a great shop idea!


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi. Since you're being bombarded with hard-to-get offers, the least I can do is to trade you my Japanese Eevee (if you don't have it yet) for a Shiny Stone.


----------



## reyy (Nov 12, 2013)

i have a japanese eevee.
Sorry guys that i've been online, I got a stomach virus and had to go to hospital T-T


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 12, 2013)

Quick question, why won't an amaura evolve after lvl 39?


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 12, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Quick question, why won't an amaura evolve after lvl 39?



I had that problem in the beginning of the game. Amaura has to be at least level 39 and it has to be nighttime.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh goodness! , I hope your okay!


----------



## NinFanBoy (Nov 12, 2013)

If you could get a Shiny Eevee for me, that would be great!
I'm still in the process of getting bells, so take your time (since there's like 50 people who posted before me)


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Nov 12, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Yes, once someone gives me a freaking Ditto xD
> I have japanese eevee from Wonder Trade. Japanese people are so nice o.o
> Gave me 1 shiny japanese eevee, another one gave me a froakie, then a rotom, then a druddigon.
> 
> ...


I have a japanese ditto
Butttt.... i have internet problems so i cant do it Now
P.s it does have a english name


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 12, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> i have a japanese eevee.
> Sorry guys that i've been online, I got a stomach virus and had to go to hospital T-T



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Snow (Nov 12, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Hi! Here I am selling pokemon in X and Y.
> 
> BREEDING STATUS: Not Breeding At The Moment
> 
> Sorry guys I haven't been breeding much, I ended up having to go to hospital T-T



Oh golly, take your time!! Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear you had to go to the hospital.  
I have a japanese ditto so if I can get a normal ditto I will give you the japanese one.


----------



## Touko (Nov 13, 2013)

Aw, I hope you get better soon D: 
Just a question that I don't know if it has been answered: There are two shiny Amaura's on the list, the 500 TBT bells one and 400 TBT. Is there a difference?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 13, 2013)

Touko said:


> Aw, I hope you get better soon D:
> Just a question that I don't know if it has been answered: There are two shiny Amaura's on the list, the 500 TBT bells one and 400 TBT. Is there a difference?



I was confused about two being on the list.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 13, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Hi! Here I am selling pokemon in X and Y.
> For those who fancy having a shiny Amaura evolve:
> WHEN AMAURA IS LVL 38, GO TO A PLACE WHERE ITS RAINING. LEVEL AMAURA UP THERE TO 39. AMAURA WILL EVOLVE. IF IT IS NOT RAINING AND AMAURA TURNS LVL 39, AMAURA WILL *NOT* EVOLVE AFTER LVL 39. I AM WARNING YOU.



Amaura evolution has nothing to do with rain.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

Amaura evolves at night when it's over level 39. I think you're messing it with Sliggo.


----------



## reyy (Nov 13, 2013)

oh damn, i messed it up
editing now


----------



## emeraldfox (Nov 13, 2013)

Dang I really want a shiny eevee... MUST GET 50 bellllssss


----------



## phuongus (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, i have a Japanese ditto up for trade. Would you trade a shiny for it? if not i can throw in a master ball and Pokemon with Pokerus


----------



## reyy (Nov 14, 2013)

ohhohphohohohoihiohihiuhjh....
which shiny mate
NEEDS DAT POKERUS & MASTERBALLZ


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 14, 2013)

You want Pokerus? I can get you Pokerus.


----------



## phuongus (Nov 15, 2013)

- - - Post Merge - - -



EverlastingJulia said:


> ohhohphohohohoihiohihiuhjh....
> which shiny mate
> NEEDS DAT POKERUS & MASTERBALLZ


i'd love a shiny female eevee any nature will do


----------



## reyy (Nov 15, 2013)

awright.


----------



## phuongus (Nov 15, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> awright.



let me know when you are able to trade, i just got a great haul from wonder trade. i got a lot of japanese pokemon now


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 15, 2013)

Just wondering. Why is there two lists for amaura?


----------



## reyy (Nov 15, 2013)

what?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whatcha talking bout?


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 15, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Zoe, shiny or normal?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GOD DAMMIT. Old dude gym leader keeps using hyper potion :/



Oh sorry I fully forgot about this I would like a normal Female Eeevee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh snap first Igotta find where Iput the game card


----------



## Awesomness (Nov 16, 2013)

i'll buy a shiny rotom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need a shiny pokemon sssssoooooooooooooooooooo bbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaadddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reyy (Nov 16, 2013)

You'll be at the very back of list, so your order will take a long time.


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 16, 2013)

Can I get an Female Eevee.?


----------



## phuongus (Nov 16, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> You'll be at the very back of list, so your order will take a long time.


COuld you update the list? i'd like to know where i am on it.


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 16, 2013)

I got you a ditto Julia


----------



## Awesomness (Nov 16, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> You'll be at the very back of list, so your order will take a long time.



ok


----------



## reyy (Nov 17, 2013)

Updating the waiting list.


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 17, 2013)

Can I get a Normal Female Eeveee


----------



## reyy (Nov 17, 2013)

alrighty, putting you on the 2nd wait list


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 17, 2013)

I would love to be put on the list for a shiny amaura and a shiny eevee please.  hopefully my tbt bell problem will be sorted out by then.


----------



## reyy (Nov 17, 2013)

Bomp shlomp.
Your on the 2nd list.


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't worry I'mm getting and Eevee from Twi


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 18, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Bomp shlomp.
> Your on the 2nd list.



Thanks.


----------



## reyy (Nov 18, 2013)

Bompa sholmpa


----------



## bumblepumpkin (Nov 19, 2013)

I would like to order a Shiny Fennekin please!


----------



## reyy (Nov 19, 2013)

Awright, i'm putting you on 2nd wait list :3


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 20, 2013)

Looking forward to the shiny pokemon.


----------



## reyy (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd give you guys my shinies in Pokemon Black, since i've got all of the shinies [hacker who has no life <---]
But I don't know if you guys like hacked pokemon.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 20, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> I'd give you guys my shinies in Pokemon Black, since i've got all of the shinies [hacker who has no life <---]
> But I don't know if you guys like hacked pokemon.



No hacks please.


----------



## reyy (Nov 20, 2013)

Awright, masuda method it is <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 20, 2013)

got a shiny lucario on your black game? *jumps*

wil you be getting pokebank/poketransfer?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 20, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> I'd give you guys my shinies in Pokemon Black, since i've got all of the shinies [hacker who has no life <---]
> But I don't know if you guys like hacked pokemon.



Yeah. No I'd rather have one that isn't hacked.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 20, 2013)

Can I get a normal rotom + a shiny froakie?
I understand it'll be a while before you work on my order, but its fine


----------



## reyy (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll be getting the 30 day free trial to test it out
and yes, I have a *HACKED*
shiny lucario. You can have it for free if you want the hacked onesince you payed with the ditto


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 20, 2013)

*yes omg and umm maybe a eeveeeeee if you cant get it on pokemon x/y*

i'll contact you when pokebank/poketransfer is out! , think you need poketransfer but you need to get pokebank first


----------



## reyy (Nov 20, 2013)

Awright. You sure you don't want some specific IV's/EV's, or are you fine with a lvl 1 lucario shiny with any IV/EV. Same goes for eevee.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 20, 2013)

Nope no IV requried , Lvl one is fine


----------



## phuongus (Nov 21, 2013)

hey, regarding the payment on the Japanese Pokerus ditto, would you like it it soon? because pokerus only lasts for so long and im afraid that it might be cured when i give it to you, i have 2 dittos but to be on the safe side i'd rather hand it over to you with the pokerus in full swing


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 21, 2013)

phuongus said:


> hey, regarding the payment on the Japanese Pokerus ditto, would you like it it soon? because pokerus only lasts for so long and im afraid that it might be cured when i give it to you, i have 2 dittos but to be on the safe side i'd rather hand it over to you with the pokerus in full swing


Pok?Rus won't get "cured" if you have your Pok?mon on the PC. (Actually, Pok?Rus never "cures", the spreading phase is just ends at some point.)


----------



## reyy (Nov 21, 2013)

As flyffel said,
Pokerus won't be 'cured' as long as you keep it in your PC.
If the pokemon is in your PC it will not be cured.
Also, do you mind if your pokemon is hacked? I'll transfer it as soon as I can to X once Pokebank comes out :3


----------



## reyy (Nov 21, 2013)

Please request again all your pokemon, and mention whether you mind if its hacked. If you dont, it'll be hacked by DEFAULT. PLEASE NOTE THIS.
Fearthecuteness & Twi, you already stated so your requests have been bumped up to 1. and 2.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 21, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Please request again all your pokemon, and mention whether you mind if its hacked. If you dont, it'll be hacked by DEFAULT. PLEASE NOTE THIS.
> Fearthecuteness & Twi, you already stated so your requests have been bumped up to 1. and 2.



Awesome!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay thank you! <3


----------



## Snow (Nov 21, 2013)

Whoah, glad I saw this. My order remains:
non-hacked, female, shiny eevee


----------



## reyy (Nov 21, 2013)

Dankies, you are bumped up to 3rd place.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 21, 2013)

Idc if it's hacked. Shiny eevee please! Two of them.


----------



## reyy (Nov 21, 2013)

4th place ^-^


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 21, 2013)

Shiny Froakie, Shiny Eevee, and Shiny Fennekin. No hacks please.


----------



## phuongus (Nov 21, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> As flyffel said,
> Pokerus won't be 'cured' as long as you keep it in your PC.
> If the pokemon is in your PC it will not be cured.
> Also, do you mind if your pokemon is hacked? I'll transfer it as soon as I can to X once Pokebank comes out :3


i'd prefer a non-hacked one


----------



## reyy (Nov 22, 2013)

kk


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm still interested in a Shiny Eevee. I don't really care if it's hacked or not.


----------



## reyy (Nov 22, 2013)

Dankies, will put you down as ''DOESN'T MATTER''


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks! c:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 23, 2013)

Shiny froakie + regular rotom please 
I don't really care about being hacked


----------



## reyy (Nov 23, 2013)

thankies for ordering!
Once Poke-Transfer is out, I can get your pokemon to you instantaniously!
Hacking is better if you want your pokemon quicker, but masuda method is for people who want proper pokemon.


----------



## qqsd (Nov 23, 2013)

Could I buy a normal Fennekin and a normal Eevee please?
Hacked or not is fine with me.


----------



## reyy (Nov 23, 2013)

Kay putting you on the list


----------



## phuongus (Nov 23, 2013)

non-hacked shiny female eevee


----------



## bumblepumpkin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi again! I'd like to order a non-hacked Shiny Fennekin. Thanks


----------



## Silversea (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm assuming the "hacked" pokemon are only for black/white/2 ? But then again I don't even know what you mean in terms of hacking. Is it shiny value, action replay, what?


----------



## reyy (Nov 24, 2013)

By hacked I mean shiny/iv hacked/any type of hack.
I don't use action replay.
They will be transfered to my X game and delivered to you as soon as Poketransfer is released.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 24, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> By hacked I mean shiny/iv hacked/any type of hack.
> I don't use action replay.
> They will be transfered to my X game and delivered to you as soon as Poketransfer is released.



Ah that makes sense. Hopefully transfer accepts them.


----------



## reyy (Nov 26, 2013)

Its quite easy to disguise the pokemon actually. As long as you don't break game logic and make all the pokemons EV's and IV's 497349673598768549769854798647569845796854 or something like that, and you look it up thoroughly, you should be able to transfer any pokemon.
I have a celebi that was migrated, and a hacked celebi, you can barely tell the difference!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 26, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Its quite easy to disguise the pokemon actually. As long as you don't break game logic and make all the pokemons EV's and IV's 497349673598768549769854798647569845796854 or something like that, and you look it up thoroughly, you should be able to transfer any pokemon.
> I have a celebi that was migrated, and a hacked celebi, you can barely tell the difference!



Indeed! I have a "hacked" darkrai and it is identical to the official one...


----------



## reyy (Nov 27, 2013)

Its not bad to hack, some people have busy lives so they can't work on pokemon.


----------



## reyy (Nov 29, 2013)

bompy


----------



## Lephixia (Nov 29, 2013)

Could I get a Roserade Julia? <3
Preferably male. (So I can name him "Masked Man" or "Marth" ...... I have problems I know.... lol)
I assume hes hacked?
If so perfect Ivs would be nice so I dont have to breed 80million of them. Rofl.
No EVS cause I dunno how I want them... rofl xD
And super low level like Level 1 would be perfect. Actually the first form would be best (Budew). So I can raise him from the very start and be an uuber proud parent! <3 lol
I like leveling them up.. I feel like it grows a bond..... (I know. Problems. Im a psycho. lol)

Lemme know if thats possbile? Haha >.<"


----------



## reyy (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay, so Budew, 31/31/31/31 iv's, Hacked, Male. Lemme toll that up..
I'll tel you the price in a second

- - - Post Merge - - -

550tbt bells c:
Don't pay until I confirm your order is ready


----------



## Lephixia (Nov 29, 2013)

Yup that would be perfect!
Ah-ha then Ill just have to make him love me, and he will be a level 2 Roselia. Then one shiny stone later. Level 2 Roserade. rofl. <3

Alright. Ill keep my eyes peeled for the "Complete" Status.


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Hehe
All the hacked orders are complete, but we have to wait until Pokebank opens :C
Okay guys, i'm finding it omfg so hard to use masuda method
I'm only gonna do hacked pokemon now c:
But on the bright side, hacked pokemon means any  pokemon  at  all c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

Getting closer and closer now! *dreams of sneasel and the shiny's*

Are you going to pay for Pokebank after the 30 day?


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes c:
Its quite cheap as you pay yearly, so I can just bug my dad to pay for it


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

YAY <3

Nintendo should let us pay a little extra and have it NOW


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Ye 
By the way, all your orders are ready but pokebank hasn't released yet


----------



## roverlover (Nov 30, 2013)

_*:lemon:*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

can i please have a shiny eevee

- - - Post Merge - - -

i would luv one


----------



## reyy (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll put you on the list. It'll get to you as soon as Pokebank comes out.


----------



## phuongus (Dec 1, 2013)

sorry i just noticed im not on the 1st list could you update it again?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 2, 2013)

Just noticed I'm not on the list anymore. How come?


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 2, 2013)

Hacked Pokemon? 
<-----noob here


----------



## reyy (Dec 2, 2013)

-cough cough-
TITLE
TITLE
READ THE FREAKING TITLE


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 2, 2013)

Well good to know I've been waiting for nothing.


----------



## reyy (Dec 2, 2013)

Well if your mad, TRY BREEDING YOURSELF.
Its very hard and I have a life you know!!!!!!
You try doing it and then come back saying ''Oh thats easy i've gotten shiny's 100% every egg is a shiny''!!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 2, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Well if your mad, TRY BREEDING YOURSELF.
> Its very hard and I have a life you know!!!!!!
> You try doing it and then come back saying ''Oh thats easy i've gotten shiny's 100% every egg is a shiny''!!!!



^

You try what Julia's doing , She's trying to make everyone happy


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 2, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Well if your mad, TRY BREEDING YOURSELF.
> Its very hard and I have a life you know!!!!!!
> You try doing it and then come back saying ''Oh thats easy i've gotten shiny's 100% every egg is a shiny''!!!!



Omg calm down. O.O I never said it's easy. It's just a little annoying if someone offers something then takes you off the list without even letting you know. I'm sorry but if you're finding it that difficult then don't start offering in the begining unless you can know you can do it in the first place.


----------



## reyy (Dec 2, 2013)

Bye bye now. >:C


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 2, 2013)

Not to mention I was waiting for WEEKS and was being very patient.


----------



## reyy (Dec 2, 2013)

I really have stuff to do. I';m sorry I can't offer ''normal'' pokemon, but I have tests and stuff to get ready for. I have my SATs soon, and the pressures so hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was originally going to do this with my sister helping out but she's got so caught up in HER tests that she doesn't have time.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 2, 2013)

I know, I can understand that. All I'm saying is it would of been nice to be given at least a notice since I had waited for so long.


----------



## reyy (Dec 4, 2013)

bomp


----------

